# Il buongiorno si vede dal mattino



## Landslide89

Buongiorno...Avrei bisogno di tradurre il proverbio "Il buongiorno si vede dal mattino".
E' la frase di apertura di un avviso contenente il menù della colazione di un hotel. Eccovi il contesto.

"Il buongiorno si vede dal mattino". La colazione è il pasto più importante della giornata e l'hotel XXX offre una vasta gamma di prodotti...

"Un bon départ annonce une bonne réussite (????)". Le petit- déjeuner est le repas le plus important de la journée; c'est pourquoi l'hôtel XXX vous offre un large éventail de produits...

Grazie mille a tutti per l'aiuto.

Chiara


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Landslide ,
Je dirais "Le bon jour commence dès le matin"


----------



## albyz

Bonjour,
pas facile en effet de traduire un truc pareil 
Peut-être quelque chose du genre :
"le plein d'énergie pour une journée réussie"
ou alors carrément le proverbe :
"qui bien commence, bien avance".

bonjour Matou!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour,
Landslide a dû terminer sa traduction mais je propose quand même :
Une bonne journée commence dès le matin.
Une bonne journée s'annonce dès le matin.
Bonne journée !


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour LesCopainsd'abord et bienvenue sur WRF ! 
C'est vrai qu'en français l'article indéfini convient mieux .


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Merci matoupaschat


----------

